# Shoulder weakness



## Ggeneral (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, haven't made a thread in a while so here goes. I've noticed my left arm in general seems to be fatiguing faster than my right when doing single arm exercises. For example, when doing alternating bicep curls with dumbbells I won't be able to lift the weight as high as I can with my right and I reach failure faster. I feel a tightness going down the outside of my upper arm where my tricep meets my bicep. I've also noticed when doing wide-grip pull-ups my left shoulder sinks lower than my right. Anybody know what i'm experiencing and how to treat this?

~Gg


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 11, 2015)

How's your bench? Do you feel your shoulder blade pushing into the bench while benching?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2015)

Ggeneral said:


> Hey guys and gals, haven't made a thread in a while so here goes. I've noticed my left arm in general seems to be fatiguing faster than my right when doing single arm exercises. For example, when doing alternating bicep curls with dumbbells I won't be able to lift the weight as high as I can with my right and I reach failure faster. I feel a tightness going down the outside of my upper arm where my tricep meets my bicep. I've also noticed when doing wide-grip pull-ups my left shoulder sinks lower than my right. Anybody know what i'm experiencing and how to treat this?
> 
> ~Gg



There is a process of assessment I would do if in person so let's try this and you report back.

Lay flat on your back with arms straight out to sides. Keep your back flat on the floor.

Bend elbows to 90 degrees so your hands are pointing straight up. Try and touch the floor with the back of your hands. You won't actually be able to but just take them to end range of motion. Do not force range by allowing your back to arch. Estimate how many inches each hand is from the floor. Are they equal? 

Then rotate the shoulder by trying to put your palms on the floor. Same deal. How close and are they even.


----------



## Ggeneral (Oct 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is a process of assessment I would do if in person so let's try this and you report back.
> 
> Lay flat on your back with arms straight out to sides. Keep your back flat on the floor.
> 
> ...



Okay, no idea about exact measurements, but I can tell you PoB when trying to touch with the back of my hands my left hand is a couple inches higher than my right, when trying to put palms on the floor both hands seem to be an equal distance from the ground. After doing this I feel a strain in my left arm stemming from the shoulder area. 

~Gg


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2015)

Ggeneral said:


> Okay, no idea about exact measurements, but I can tell you PoB when trying to touch with the back of my hands my left hand is a couple inches higher than my right, when trying to put palms on the floor both hands seem to be an equal distance from the ground. After doing this I feel a strain in my left arm stemming from the shoulder area.
> 
> ~Gg



Skip to 4:10 seconds


----------



## dirtydogs (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the guidance PoB. You don't have any colleagues in North Carolina do you?


----------

